# Remplacer series 1 ?



## shina (16 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
j’aimerai changer mon apple watch series 1 pour noël/janvier, j’hésite entre plusieurs modèles (GPS uniquement) : 


la série 5 (mais bon d’ici janvier pas sur d’en trouver en promo)
la série 6
la serie 3
la SE

j’aimerai une montre qui aura quand même les mises à jour watchos pendant plusieurs années, fonction gps, les nouveautés de la 6 peuvent m’intéresser mais j’attends des retours pour y voir plus clairs
la mienne n’aura pas watchos 7 donc ça m’embête car je crains que les iphones ne soit plus les anciennes versions de watchos et la batterie commence à flancher sérieusement, j’avais penser à un changement de batterie mais bon 97€ ça ne vaut pas le coup de les investir dans la serie 1.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Septembre 2020)

Quel est ton budget ?


----------



## shina (16 Septembre 2020)

je n’en ai pas spécialement vu que ce sont les modèles de base qui m’intéresse, la 6 à 429€ pourquoi pas, j’attends aussi la présentations des nouveaux iphone donc le budget sera peut-être un peu à la baisse pour une watch 

par contre j’espère qu’ils laisseront les bracelet tissus et silicone classique, je ne suis pas fan du bracelet sans fermeture, j'aime porter la montre serrée donc je ne pense pas que ça me soit très utile ni même pratique


----------



## fousfous (16 Septembre 2020)

Alors déjà ne prend pas la série 3 si tu veux compter sur de nombreuses années de mise à jour.
Ensuite les bracelets classiques sont toujours disponibles, donc pas de problèmes la dessus.
Après ça dépend ce que tu veux, une écran toujours allumé? Alors pas de SE.
Quand aux nouveautés de la série 6, il n'y en a pas beaucoup, si tu peux trouver une série 5 en promo je pense que tu peux foncer!


----------



## shina (16 Septembre 2020)

Serie 5 ma fnac n a pas de stock en 40 donc a voir ailleurs  
L ecran toujours allumé ou pas ca m est totalement égale tout comme le swimmproof.

La SE à l air sympa le prix reste raisonnable, je me demande si l ecg et capteur d oxygène sert a qqes choses ou pas


----------



## fousfous (16 Septembre 2020)

A la limite il y a toujours la série 4 aussi si tu arrives à la trouver.
Mais en effet pour toi la SE ça pourrait largement te convenir!


----------



## shina (16 Septembre 2020)

Tout dépends du prix des series 4 et 5 en magasins, je crains qu il n y ai pas spécialement de promo dessus :/


----------



## fousfous (16 Septembre 2020)

Oui ça dépend des offres en effet, après il y des fois des promotions (notamment sur internet) pour vider les stocks.


----------



## shina (16 Septembre 2020)

Oui je vais surveiller sur internet car en magasins pas de stock meme sur les series 5 :/.


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2020)

shina a dit:


> Tout dépends du prix des series 4 et 5 en magasins, je crains qu il n y ai pas spécialement de promo dessus :/


J'ai vendu ma 4 sur le bon coin récemment, une fois évité les arnaques (qui pullulent) tu peux y trouver ton bonheur. (faire attention à ce qu'elle soit dissociée du compte de l'ancien propriétaire)


----------



## shina (13 Octobre 2020)

naas a dit:


> J'ai vendu ma 4 sur le bon coin récemment, une fois évité les arnaques (qui pullulent) tu peux y trouver ton bonheur. (faire attention à ce qu'elle soit dissociée du compte de l'ancien propriétaire)



je pense plutot partir sur une SE, la mienne marche encore pas trop mal quand même donc bon j’attends encore pour la changer.


----------

